# Excell VR2522 Pressure washer wand question



## Tony2010 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a [Devilbis] Excell VR2522 Pressure washer and the end of the wand is stopped up. Does anyone know how to either clean the wand or remove the end of it so I can take it apart to clean it?

Thanks in advance,
Tony


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

http://www.excellpressurewasher.com/documents/pdf/a13607-e.pdf


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

For anyone wanting a link to the Excell manuals -> Ex-Cell™  Pressure Washers

Good as of today.


----------

